# Visual C++ 2008 Express Edition Background Color



## Wuzzin (Jun 16, 2005)

Does anyone know how to change the font/background color of Visual C++ 2008 Express Edition, im not talking about forms or windows, i more or less want a darker theme for the program. Any help will be appreciated : )

Thanks in advance,

~Wuzzin~


----------



## Wuzzin (Jun 16, 2005)

Btw, if it only works in the full edition, please note this, and still explain : D


----------



## JimmySeal (Sep 25, 2007)

I use VS2005 so it may very well be different for you, but I can customize the fonts (including fore/background color) for most of the program by going to Tools->Options and then selecting *Fonts and Colors *under the *Environment* tree.


----------



## Wuzzin (Jun 16, 2005)

not quite what i was looking for a theme for the actual development program, not the programs that i am writing.


----------



## mt2002 (Sep 14, 2005)

Im not quite sure what you are asking for. It sounds like you want to change the colors in the Visual C++ 2008 IDE (if so, JimmySeal's directions are correct.)

His directions do provide a way to change the theme of the "actual development program, not the programs that [you] are writing".

i.e., in Tools->Options->Environment->Fonts and Colors Select "Plain Text" in Display Items and change Item background to a different color (like blue). Hit Okay and you now have a blue background


----------



## Wuzzin (Jun 16, 2005)

Ok, this might have been set to a different thing before, it seems to only change the text area, is there a way to change the surrounding items, or do you have to go thru each display item?

it would be nice if they would just allow a darker theme, it gets irritating to the eyes when looking at the screen too long with so much white.


----------



## Wuzzin (Jun 16, 2005)

actually it would be fantastic to just invert the colors lol


----------

